# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Hola. Where is this river?

## No Registrado

Hello all. I do not speak Spanish. I hope this is in the correct section.
I flew from Palma de Mallorca to Madrid barajas not so long ago, with Air Europa, and took an interesting picture. I have spent hours on google maps trying to locate it, as i would like to go there one day by car, but i can not find it at all  :Frown:  This image has already been edited, it is not the original image, but only changed exposures, contrast, etc. Can anyone tell me where this is? It is really beautiful..
Thank you!

http://i.imgur.com/EgLBa.jpg

----------


## Luján

> Hello all. I do not speak Spanish. I hope this is in the correct section.
> I flew from Palma de Mallorca to Madrid barajas not so long ago, with Air Europa, and took an interesting picture. I have spent hours on google maps trying to locate it, as i would like to go there one day by car, but i can not find it at all  This image has already been edited, it is not the original image, but only changed exposures, contrast, etc. Can anyone tell me where this is? It is really beautiful..
> Thank you!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EgLBa.jpg


Hi!

Don't worry. One of us will try to translate your message to Spanish in order to achieve more help.

But, first, it would be nice than you tell us how much time elapsed from take off to the picture. Thereby, we can circle much better the zone of that reservoir.




Resumiendo, quiere saber dónde está el embalse/río de la foto que tomó en un viaje Palma-Madrid.

----------


## 1337patchy

Thanks for the reply, i see i can change my name from unregistered to 1337patchy.
I have really no idea sir, by the picture maybe we were already descending, does not seem like >FL300, but I am not perfectly sure :/

----------


## 1337patchy

Sorry for double posting, but it was flight UX 6012

----------


## tescelma

Es el embalse de Alcántara, en el río Tajo. Aunque parezca un poco extraño en un vuelo de Mallorca a Madrid.

----------


## No Registrado

39.719863,-6.47269   That's it!!
Thank you!!

----------


## No Registrado

Sorry for another double post.
But how come we had such an approach to Madrid? Replays from other PMI-MAD UX6012 flights do not have such approach. Thus, the airport was not especially busy that day.
Maybe it was from Madrid to Lisbon, but it was a 737, and I am quite sure we took the 737 from PMI to MAD.. hmm

----------


## tescelma



----------


## tescelma

> Sorry for another double post.
> But how come we had such an approach to Madrid? Replays from other PMI-MAD UX6012 flights do not have such approach. Thus, the airport was not especially busy that day.
> Maybe it was from Madrid to Lisbon, but it was a 737, and I am quite sure we took the 737 from PMI to MAD.. hmm


Es más probable que fuese un vuelo de Madrid a Lisboa.

----------


## 1337patchy

Can assure you it was not  :Smile:  From lisbon to Madrid, and from Madrid to Lisbon, i flew on an Embraer 195. And from Madrid to Palma de Mallorca, and vice versa, i flew a 738, and that is the wing of a 738  :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

I am sorry, feel ashamed, it really was from Madrid to Lisbon. That is the Embraer 195's wing, the screws on the fuel tank give it away!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hello! Welcome to the forum Embalses.net.

Well, my English is regular. I hope you understand me well.

I live approximately 100 km (60 miles) south of where you took the image of the Alcántara reservoir. Flights that generally pass this area of the picture are between Lisbon and Madrid, and also flights between Madrid and South America. Do not think it was a flight from Palma de Mallorca and Madrid, the plane was too far for the route between Palma de Mallorca-Madrid/Barajas

Furthermore, the position of the plane's wings, reinforces the theory that this is the route Madrid-Lisbon.

The only thing I can think of is that there is a problem that day and the plane can not land on time, so the plane had to make an extra flight until he had permission to land at Barajas. Even so, I still think it is very rare for a flight from Mallorca came up to the location of the image if his destination was Madrid.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> I am sorry, feel ashamed, it really was from Madrid to Lisbon. That is the Embraer 195's wing, the screws on the fuel tank give it away!


Sorry, I didn't see your last post.

The flight between Madrid and Lisbon is normal to pass just above the Alcántara reservoir, is its normal route.

----------


## REEGE

Como os defendéis con el Inglés... y yo borrando mensajes cuando no están escritos en Español!!!jejeje
Por lo menos poner subtítulos, no?? :Big Grin: 
*Esto parece RESERVOIRS.NET*

----------


## Luján

> Como os defendéis con el Inglés... y yo borrando mensajes cuando no están escritos en Español!!!jejeje
> Por lo menos poner subtítulos, no??
> *Esto parece RESERVOIRS.NET*


Ya traduciremos, ya.

----------


## Rio Ardila

http://www.ign.es/iberpix2/visor/

Es Alcántara y arriba la Presa de Portaje diría yo.

----------

